# Gold/Silver Remakes are Official!



## MitchHanson (May 8, 2009)

http://www.wiinintendo.net/2009/05/07/pokemon-gold-silver-remakes-are-official/

It's official. Gold/Silver Remakes should be coming out in Japan this fall!


----------



## Gnome (May 8, 2009)

*faints*


----------



## Silverstorms (May 8, 2009)

Soul Silver for me


----------



## MygL (May 8, 2009)

Bleh, not getting it, Platinum is the last one for me, for a couple of years


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 8, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Bleh, not getting it, Platinum is the last one for me, for a couple of years


Lamer.

And http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7176561/2/#new .


----------



## MitchHanson (May 8, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screw Rock's topic, mine is sexier!

and G/S is my favorite in the series! These are gonna be the best games ever!


----------



## John102 (May 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Soul Silver for me


I already have a lugia, so I'm getting heart of gold.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 8, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have both. Soul Silver just sounds cooler.

Silver > Gold.


----------



## John102 (May 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no

gold pwnz silver, so.......

gold>silver

besides gold has a higher value!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 8, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silver is cooler. Gold looks tacky.

There better be a way to get Celebi in these games. It's almost impossible to get a legit one outside of Japan.

And I wonder what will happen with Deoxys and it's forme changing.


----------



## John102 (May 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I think there needs to be a way to get celibi.

HP deoxys?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EVENTS.

And Crystal pwns Gold and Silver. /end


----------



## Silverstorms (May 8, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna tank Deoxys. Bulky and a good attack/special attack stat but slow.


----------



## John102 (May 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, like a super blissey. O_O


----------



## John102 (May 8, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll actually agree with you on this one. crystal pwns all.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 8, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blissey is super enough, thank you very much.

More like a super Metagross.


----------



## Wish (May 8, 2009)

phail. old news.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 8, 2009)

... Why.. WHY Ninty?! WHY


----------



## John102 (May 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there should be a hold item for deoxys to keep him from changing forms when he changes games, I mean, it's kinda hard to deal with that......

O.O a super metagross, I can only wonder.......


----------



## watercat8 (May 8, 2009)

_Aww..... beat me to the punch. (Just got home.) Also Sakura, how is it old news it the news just came out today? It was speculated, but never confirmed so that makes it new news. (AKA you comment is the FAIL.)_


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 8, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They stopped changing the forms via games. They require the stones in Veilstone to change. I don't see why they can't add it to Heart Gold and Soul Silver.


----------



## Orange (May 8, 2009)

You think the radio will be back?


----------



## watercat8 (May 8, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> You think the radio will be back?


_I hope so, I loved the radio feature. Listening to different music was a good Idea._


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 8, 2009)

Sakura, spelling fail with -ph is fail


----------



## John102 (May 8, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg, i remember that,yea, it should be in your poketech or something.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 8, 2009)

I hope they don't put GTS in. It killed D/P because cloned/hacked Pokemon were flying all over the world. Wi-Fi trading should be friend code only.


----------



## John102 (May 8, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> I hope they don't put GTS in. It killed D/P because cloned/hacked Pokemon were flying all over the world. Wi-Fi trading should be friend code only.


yea, I think yoou should be able to battle people who aren't on your friend list though.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 8, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> I hope they don't put GTS in. It killed D/P because cloned/hacked Pokemon were flying all over the world. Wi-Fi trading should be friend code only.


I think Nintendo should increase the hack filtering/


----------



## John102 (May 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this. I hate hacking


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 8, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> I hope they don't put GTS in. It killed D/P because cloned/hacked Pokemon were flying all over the world. Wi-Fi trading should be friend code only.


I'd like to see the GTS. O:


----------



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

I'm guessing Nintendo will distribute the GS Ball over Wi-Fi like they're doing with the Member Pass, Oak's Letter, Secret Key, and Azure Flute.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 8, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yeah, if you're one of those people that want everyone trading level 2 rattatas for level 100 shiny legendaries. I miss back when having a legendary meant something, they were ACTUALLY rare. Now with GTS, legendaries mean nothing, I could have a shiny Celebi and nobody would give *censored.2.0*.


----------



## John102 (May 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'm guessing Nintendo will distribute the GS Ball over Wi-Fi like they're doing with the Member Pass, Oak's Letter, Secret Key, and Azure Flute.


gs ball? nice avi and sig btw.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/GS_Ball

You don't know about the GS Ball?! Have you never watched the anime?

And thanks, lol. Just made them.


----------



## watercat8 (May 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'm guessing Nintendo will distribute the GS Ball over Wi-Fi like they're doing with the Member Pass, Oak's Letter, Secret Key, and Azure Flute.


_lol, I love how the GS Ball originally had a point, but then the creators decided to skip the entire thing and just had Ash leave it with Kurt to never be seen again... lol._


----------



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you make all your posts italic?


----------



## watercat8 (May 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*sigh* Because someone thought I was a boy, and I thought that italics were kinda girly so I started using them._


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 8, 2009)

yay.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not make your text pink instead?


----------



## John102 (May 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I did watch the anime, not much though. Interesting about the GS ball though.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 8, 2009)

http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/GS_Ball

The GS ball was supposed to have Celebi inside and be the star of Pokemon 2000, but they trashed the idea and hoped that viewers would forget about it. 

In Japanese crystal version you could obtain the GS Ball and get Celebi by hooking up your mobile phone to your GBC. The only other way to get it is to use Gameshark which would get you the GS ball in America/Europe.


----------



## watercat8 (May 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_(That's what cry said.) BECAUSE PINK IS GROSS!_


----------



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then purple?


----------



## watercat8 (May 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Orange girly?_


----------



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/GS_Ball
> 
> The GS ball was supposed to have Celebi inside and be the star of Pokemon 2000, but they trashed the idea and hoped that viewers would forget about it.
> 
> In Japanese crystal version you could obtain the GS Ball and get Celebi by hooking up your mobile phone to your GBC. The only other way to get it is to use Gameshark which would get you the GS ball in America/Europe.


Celebi wasn't supposed to be in Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, considering that a guy probably wouldn't make all his posts in a different color...I guess, lol. Or just say that you're a girl in your signature?


----------



## Orange (May 8, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not girly.   :O


----------



## Rockman! (May 8, 2009)

Silver Soul for the Pokemaster Soul.


----------



## watercat8 (May 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_I need to save room in my Signature, I'd rather just make a topic about it._


----------



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But not everyone will read the thread... And your have plenty of space beside your Japanese text.


----------



## watercat8 (May 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_I never said I would make a topic about it I would just rather make a tpoic then take up room where my dragon eggs can be._


----------



## DevilGopher (May 8, 2009)

cool! they the best series!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But there's plenty of room to but the text "I'm a girl" somewhere... And the italics are really annoying. @.@


----------



## watercat8 (May 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_But I like Italics... lol we are WAY off topic._


----------



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How to get back on topic here...hmm...

Uh, I dunno. XD

So far all we know are the names. Hopefully we'll get more info in the next few days.


----------



## -Aaron (May 8, 2009)

It's funny because there's so much hype about G/S.
It's funnier because there will be no change in hype when the Crystal remake rears its head.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> It's funny because there's so much hype about G/S.
> It's funnier because there will be no change in hype when the Crystal remake rears its head.


There won't be a Crystal remake. There wasn't a WaterBlue, was there? I doubt they'll make a MindCrystal, either.


----------



## Jas0n (May 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I found funny is that green only came out in Japan and yet they decided to make FireRed and LeafGreen the remakes.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because they were release in Japan first? And if they made a third, it would be WaterBlue, not ThunderYellow. Why? Because Blue was the third game in Japan. Our Red and Blue is just the Japanese Blue split into two games. And Pok


----------



## Jas0n (May 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orange (May 8, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> There's something you need to learn: Japan doesn't care what the rest of the world thinks. XD


They don't care that they don't have Guitar Hero?


----------



## Pup101 (May 8, 2009)

Souns cool!
Look at this:
http://www.wiinintendo.net/2008/06/19/rumors-pokemon-dusk-gold-and-dawn-silver/


----------



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care, either. I hate Guitar Hero. <_< And it's fair that they don't have Guitar Hero, since we don't get so many damn games that only they have!


----------



## Rockman! (May 8, 2009)

I care about Japan.
I wanna live there when I'm older.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I care about Japan.
> I wanna live there when I'm older.


I used to, but then I had a reality check, lol. But I do want to visit Japan someday.


----------



## Wish (May 8, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I care about Japan.
> I wanna live there when I'm older.


----------



## Rockman! (May 8, 2009)

3 things I'd like to do in Japan.

1. Go to the Pokemon Center in Tokyo and Osaka
2. Buy at least one Japanese Pokemon Game
3. Make a friend.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Soul Silver for me


Me too!

Heart Gold sounds gay.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 8, 2009)

I beleive it's gonna be called Heart *of* Gold and Soul * of * Silver


----------



## MitchHanson (May 8, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> Souns cool!
> Look at this:
> http://www.wiinintendo.net/2008/06/19/rumors-pokemon-dusk-gold-and-dawn-silver/


That was confirmed to be fake


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 8, 2009)

i cant wait! 
probably coming out in early 2010 for where i live tho, Japan always gets stuff WAY before us, and it really sucks.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 8, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> I beleive it's gonna be called Heart *of* Gold and Soul * of * Silver


...

FireRed

LeafGreen

See a pattern here?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 8, 2009)

Yay! I totally loved Gold & Silver. =] Mine eventually stopped being able to save so that was the end of that. o_o;;


----------



## MitchHanson (May 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but Heart of Gold makes more sense than Fire of Red  and there were only those two remakes, there's no "pattern". And _Heart of Gold_ is a popular metaphor.


----------



## Majora (May 9, 2009)

Lol tyeforce alredy got some animations.
You sure are a pokemon fan.


----------



## pdwinnall (May 9, 2009)

I'm getting both, I can't WAIT till i get these games. Best ever games getting a remake. YAHOO!!!


----------



## SamXX (May 9, 2009)

Awesome!
I probably won't get for a while after release but still sounds awesome!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been confirmed as HeartGold and SoulSilver. Pok


----------



## John102 (May 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nic (May 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> There better be a way to get Celebi in these games. It's almost impossible to get a legit one outside of Japan.



There will be no possible way your getting Celebi in this English version or unless there is going to be a event. There's a 50% chance we will be getting the Japanese type silver that was in the Japanese version. But I'm 100% we will get a event for Celebi.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They'll probably make the GS Ball an event item and distribute it over Wi-Fi.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather they did that than just give Celebi away.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? I'd rather be able to catch it myself. That way you can get whatever Nature and IVs you want!


----------



## Jarrrad (May 9, 2009)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay OMG POKEMON SILVER IS MY FAV POKEMON GAME I LOVED THE PKMN AND THE MAP YAHOOOOOOO


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that what I said  
:huh:


----------



## Suaure (May 9, 2009)

YAY. Thats my favorite 1


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, I thought you said "I'd rather they just give Celebi away." Sorry, lol.


----------



## Orange (May 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> It's been confirmed as HeartGold and SoulSilver. Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> > It's been confirmed as HeartGold and SoulSilver. Pok


----------



## Orange (May 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MitchHanson (May 10, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 10, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 10, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rockman! (May 11, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/d4DDps8bHDo'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/d4DDps8bHDo' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Jas0n (May 11, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/d4DDps8bHDo'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/d4DDps8bHDo' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


Stop bumping up ALL the threads with that video >_<


----------



## Rockman! (May 11, 2009)

Actually it was just this one and another one.

I posting them for people who didn't see them.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2009)

Clearer image of the Touch Screen:


----------



## Nigel (May 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Clearer image of the Touch Screen:


Is that a screen of the remakes?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Where have you been? XD


----------



## watercat8 (May 13, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Yeah it is. Looks good Tye._


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it from Serebii. =P


----------



## MitchHanson (May 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 13, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 13, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/d4DDps8bHDo'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/d4DDps8bHDo' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


So a pokemon will follow you around in HG/SS?  Was that Chikorita in the video... so whatever starter you pick follows you around?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the starter obviously will. We don't know if it's for the entire game, or if it's only the starter and not other Pok


----------



## watercat8 (May 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 13, 2009)

Also, watercat. HA! Told you that it wasn't DuskGold and DawnSilver! I knew they would do that to prevent Pokemon hacks! OWNT


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hal (May 13, 2009)

Much Like Tyeforce...
Im ready for this game.


----------



## watercat8 (May 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Also, watercat. HA! Told you that it wasn't DuskGold and DawnSilver! I knew they would do that to prevent Pokemon hacks! OWNT


_Even still, the names DuskGold DawnSilver sound WAY better then HeartGold SoulSilver._


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2009)

Also, here are screenshots from the scan that show Cyndaquil and Totodile.










And this is inside Sprout Tower.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh...nah. I like Heart and Soul better.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 13, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I like HG and SS better. DuskGold and DawnSilver makes no sense. Also, I want an essay saying I should never cross Xeladude when he knows he can be right >

JK.


----------



## watercat8 (May 13, 2009)

_Pokemon names don't have to make sense. Plus HG/SS sound to CHEESY. W/e that's what they're being called._


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 13, 2009)

Maybe DuskGold will be the english translation.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Maybe DuskGold will be the english translation.


That would suck...

and Digimon would sue:


----------



## watercat8 (May 13, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_!!! THAT's why that would be no good! XD I love Digimon! I have the Dusk game! IDK why I didn't think of that._


----------



## Tyeforce (May 14, 2009)

http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Soul_(game)

So I guess the whole Pok


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, lawsuit Tye.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 14, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, lawsuit Tye.


Huh?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 14, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, lawsuit Tye.


I'm trying to decide if that was trolling fail or something completely different.

I just think Tye was excited because someone used his render which will be obsolete when someone makes a better one.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 14, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know. XD But right now I might be he only one with a good render of her. It's the best you can get from that scan...=P


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. Eventually a better scan will come out and hopefully it'll be much better.


----------



## Nigel (May 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 14, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 14, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, maybe someone will trace over it and recolor it like they did with Gold.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Soul_(game)
> 
> So I guess the whole Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (May 14, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djman900 (May 14, 2009)

they said Gino for ssbb was official and he wasn't in. I know this is a whole game were talkin bout, but just dont get all happy


----------



## Tyeforce (May 14, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> they said Gino for ssbb was official and he wasn't in. I know this is a whole game were talkin bout, but just dont get all happy


Um...Sakurai NEVER said that Geno would be in Brawl. Pok


----------



## MitchHanson (May 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 14, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> they said Gino for ssbb was official and he wasn't in. I know this is a whole game were talkin bout, but just dont get all happy


No they didn't. 

Now hush up failtroll.

@Galen: Silver


----------



## Tyeforce (May 14, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? No, the rival is named Silver. (He's also Giovanni's son.)


----------



## watercat8 (May 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_. . . Isn't that what he said?_


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 14, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tyeforce missed out on that tiny detail, shush. O: 

Anyways, thoughts as to what our Shiny Pikachu Pichu friend will do in HeartGold and SoulSilver?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 14, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must have read it wrong. =P


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He unlocks some event with the Notch-ear Pichu.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 15, 2009)

And I still don't have Platinum <_<

Just one more week.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> And I still don't have Platinum <_<
> 
> Just one more week.


Why not? lol


----------



## Silverstorms (May 15, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it's not out in PAL regions yet.

It's out a week today in the UK.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, that sucks. >_< Well, at least you guys got the DSi first.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 15, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would rather have gotten Platinum two months earlier than get the DSi a few days later.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you got Mario Kart Wii before us, too. Two weeks earlier. =P

But that does suck that the PAL region almost always gets everything last.


----------



## Rockman! (May 15, 2009)

The female characters name is supposed to be Heart.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 15, 2009)

BTW, what's Giovanni's brother's name?


----------



## Caleb (May 15, 2009)

i have the original gold so i'll probably get gold this time around too.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> The female characters name is supposed to be Heart.


No, Rockman. No. Stop trolling and go back to whatever site it is you left TBT for. But first give me back my Shaymin! :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> BTW, what's Giovanni's brother's name?


Uh...he doesn't have a brother. XD If you meant his son, it's Silver.


----------



## reedstr16 (May 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qi0G3BK4N1U


i dont understand it but they have some new videos and pics


----------



## Rockman! (May 18, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pffft.

PFFFFFFFT.

_*PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT.*_

Yeah right.
I have a Shaymin army now.

BTW, Did anyone see the new Totodile and Chikorita sprites?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 18, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...You're not giving back my Shaymin...? :'(


----------



## reedstr16 (May 18, 2009)

ohhhhh that sucks! and thats really mean!^


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 18, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You actually deserved that too. 

Nope, didn't see the new sprites.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 18, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did I deserve to have my Shaymin taken from me? :'(


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 18, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you give it to him in the first place?


----------



## Cyber85 (May 18, 2009)

soul silver is mine.. i posted about this on my website a week ago.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 18, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He traded it to me first, actually. Then he needed to borrow it for some reason... And I never got it back. ;_;


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 19, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's the reason.


----------



## Rene (May 19, 2009)

cool cool cool

liking the whole remake-concept uhuh :')


----------



## Tyeforce (May 19, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, he did make quite a big deal out of such a trivial thing. I never wanted him to leave, anyway. He's one of the few nice people here.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 20, 2009)

Meh.

Anyways, do you guys think the Kanto Safari Zone will be open this time around, or just a new Safari Zone? I never found the National Park's Tuesday and Thursday Bug Catching events.... satisfying after awhile. I mean, once you've caught them all, it just gets dull and boring.


----------



## reedstr16 (May 20, 2009)

i dont really know what your talking about cause i never played silver/gold


----------



## Cyber85 (May 20, 2009)

this game is gonna be AWESOME


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 20, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Meh.
> 
> Anyways, do you guys think the Kanto Safari Zone will be open this time around, or just a new Safari Zone? I never found the National Park's Tuesday and Thursday Bug Catching events.... satisfying after awhile. I mean, once you've caught them all, it just gets dull and boring.


Maybe they can add a new element to the bug-catching contest... you're right, after you caught Pinsir/Scyther, or a high level Butterfree/Beedrill it got kind of boring.  Maybe bug catching contests over wi-fi?


----------



## reedstr16 (May 21, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would be awesome!!!!!!


----------

